# CJC-1295 with DAC and Hexarelin Log



## Elvia1023 (Apr 16, 2014)

Really excited to try this combo out. My plan is to use 2mg cjc-dac for 4 weeks then up to 4mg for the final 2 weeks. Hopefully I can get more and carry on at 4mg per week a little longer. I will inject my weekly dose in two shots on Tues and Fri. Therefore tonight I will dose 1mg pre bed. I only have 0.9% sodium chloride water but that will do for now. I have bac water on the way.

I am not starting the hexarelin till next week. When I start that will be dosed at 25mcg morning and night. I will later increase to 3 injs per day at 25mcg.

I am hoping for fatloss, muscle fullness, great sleep, faster recovery and a general increase in well being. Gonna mix my dac now and inj a little later 

I should add I plan to add 0.1mg prami every night and may increase to 0.2mg. This to help with any possible prolactin sides from the hexarelin. I will also use a small dose of green tea and will likely get huperzine a and will document the difference this combo creates.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 16, 2014)

*******************


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 16, 2014)

Your going to love this.   I did hold hold water when I did this,  but I did not run prami.  Thanks for logging this brother.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 16, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Your going to love this.   I did hold hold water when I did this,  but I did not run prami.  Thanks for logging this brother.



Thanks matey 

Just took my first shot of 1mg cjc-dac. Everything went fine. I feel good and no head ache etc. It's very late so I am off to bed. I am starting to feel very chilled but I am tired so it may just be that. Goodnight everyone


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 17, 2014)

I tried to post last night but my internet went off. It was very late when I pinned the cjc-dac last night so I was tired anyway. I got a slight head rush but it felt nice. In bed I was so relaxed and could feel my hands starting to tighten (very subtle).

I had a great sleep but struggled to get up (kept going back to sleep). I did go to bed at a silly time though but I am sure the cjc-dac added to my laziness  I was surprised when I first woke up my hands were not tight like I had expected. I went back to sleep for an hour or so and woke up and they were tight (not loads though). Back to sleep and not tight again. 

I have felt great all day. I was sat at my computer before and the feeling of relaxation was intense (not normal). I love the way this stuiff makes me feel. 

It's very early days so I am sure tiredness will come when I add the hexarelin. Nothing else to report yet. I will keep you guys posted


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 18, 2014)

Obviously I am only injecting the CJC-DAC Tues and Fri and have yet to start the hexarelin. Nothing else has changed (no prami etc). Anyway I went to bed last night and had an amazing sleep and when I woke up my hands were so tight and tingly. I know that is just a side effect and if some guys don't get it don't worry. But when I have ever used cjc-dac or real gh in the past I got it every time. So in one sense I equate it with quality due to my past experiences. They were tighter than ever so I am made up. I have felt really good today and very relaxed. Too early to say but I do feel tighter but I will be able to comment more on my physique over the next few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 19, 2014)

I will be having my 2nd dose of 1mg cjc-dac pre bed tonight. Nothing else to report other than I feel great. Does anyone else get a big boost in well being when using cjc-dac?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a great sleep last night and couldn't feel better. I have noticed my vascularity has come out a little but that could be due to various factors. My cam isn't the best but I was messing about with it last night. I will post better pics next week as I need to get a shave and need more time for it's incredible effects to show. This pic looks much better on my cam but it's just for reference to show progression. I will post proper pics in the next few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 20, 2014)

In the below study in health adults it's half life was shown to be 5.8 - 8.1 days. Moreover after multiple cjc-dac injs mean IGF-I levels remained above baseline for up to 28 days.

Prolonged stimulation of growth horm... [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI

Good to see it showing it's effectiveness in humans and in a clinical setting


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 26, 2014)

I didn't realize I hadn't posted this from the 23/04/14...

Things are going great. I feel like I have lost some fat but I have also been eating less so hard to know the difference cjc-dac has made regarding fat loss at this early stage. Things I know it is doing are giving me that tight feeling in my stomach and increased pumps throughout the day. Plus my sense of well being has increased loads and I feel great all the time.

I stupidly left my water in Barbie's though. So I can't take my cjc-dac tonight but will once I have something to mix it with. That also means I haven't started the hexarelin yet... excited to try it


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 26, 2014)

Where do I begin. Well I got the water back in the day and decided to mix and inj before work. I was staying over in Barbie's after work but wanted to try the hexa asap so it was the one inj for the first day. I done 1mg cjc-dac and ended up doing 33mcg hexarelin. They kicked in very fast and I felt a wave of relaxation hit me. I wasn't sure what to expect in work but I had a nice bit of energy and not extreme tiredness like I had predicted.

Today I had 33mcg hexarelin pre workout and I felt great. I trained chest and arms and got a great pump. I did feel a bit spaced out for a few mins but that quickly went away. A little later I had another 33mcg hexa and after that felt not tired but more relaxed and chilled out. I plan todto my 3rd and final inj for the day pre bed.

To get 33mcg per inj I mixed the 2mg hexarelin with 3ml water. Therefore 1ml = 666mcg and 0.1ml = 66mcg. I dose 0.05ml so I get 33mcg. As a result I get 60 doses in total and at 3 doses per day the vial will last me 20days.

My diet is mainly clean but with lots of treats too. After being on this cjc-dac for over a week I have noticed accelerated fat loss, increased vascularity, sense of well being, great sleep and very strange and vivid dreams.

I will end with what I can remember about my very strange dream last night. I was with old school mates and we were running away from someone. It was in a laboratory of some kind and we then went into a shallow pool for lack of a better description. We were running through the water and suddenly there were rhinos coming towards us. We managed to get past the rhinos and then there was something else (I think gorillas). Anyway got past them and then a giant snake come towards me and launched itself at me and as it did I jumped up to headbutt it waking up as I had headbutted the edge of the set of drawers on my side of the bed


----------



## srd1 (Apr 26, 2014)

I will end with what I can remember about my very strange dream last night. I was with old school mates and we were running away from someone. It was in a laboratory of some kind and we then went into a shallow pool for lack of a better description. We were running through the water and suddenly there were rhinos coming towards us. We managed to get past the rhinos and then there was something else (I think gorillas). Anyway got past them and then a giant snake come towards me and launched itself at me and as it did I jumped up to headbutt it waking up as I had headbutted the edge of the set of drawers on my side of the bed [/QUOTE]
Thats fucking hilarious I do shit like that all the time..:banghead:


----------



## MattG (Apr 26, 2014)

Pretty serious dream bro.lol. you got a bruise on your forehead?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 26, 2014)

MattG said:


> Pretty serious dream bro.lol. you got a bruise on your forehead?



I have a small lump and cut


----------



## bruiser (Apr 27, 2014)

How do u get 25mcg per shot?

300mg estimated mcg of water?
and at which tick mark


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 28, 2014)

Things are going great. Last night I decided to take a little more hexarelin pre bed (still only about 50mcg). I had an amazing sleep and woke up with my hands completely numb. I have trained 3 days in a row so today was a rest day. I usually do 33mcg hexa but again for 1 shot I done about 50mcg again tonight. The slightly higher dose wiped me out completely! I fell asleep for a few hours post injection and woke up about 11:30pm. I feel great though but the higher dose definitely turns relaxation into tiredness. I can tell there is a lot of gh in my system using this protocol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 28, 2014)

bruiser said:


> How do u get 25mcg per shot?
> 
> 300mg estimated mcg of water?
> and at which tick mark



I am using 33mcg for most shots...

To get 33mcg per inj I mixed the 2mg hexarelin with 3ml water. Therefore 1ml = 666mcg and 0.1ml = 66mcg. I dose 0.05ml so I get 33mcg. As a result I get 60 doses in total and at 3 doses per day the vial will last me 20days.

If you want to get 25mcg then mix the 2mg hexarelin with 3ml water. 
0.1ml = 66mcg
25/66= 0.37878
So that is approx. 0.038... I would just do approx 0.04ml on a slin pin... just under 4 tiny ticks on the slin pin.


----------



## bruiser (Apr 28, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> I am using 33mcg for most shots...
> 
> To get 33mcg per inj I mixed the 2mg hexarelin with 3ml water. Therefore 1ml = 666mcg and 0.1ml = 66mcg. I dose 0.05ml so I get 33mcg. As a result I get 60 doses in total and at 3 doses per day the vial will last me 20days.
> 
> ...



Sorry I read that above and didn't edit my post


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am genuinely loving these peps. My vascularity is coming out big time and I am getting leaner. It's hard to say as my diet has had a few treats in recently so it may be down to that but I have added a small amount of water too. I feel incredible though due to the above and I haven't even been on long. Plus my diet is gonna be strict now and I plan to add 50mg winny ed too. 

The changes have been fast on this pep run. I know it is the peps as everything else had stayed the same. I do 33mcg hexa most times but I have been guilty of adding a little extra in some injs as I love the feeling it brings. I get so laid back and chilled and my hands get tight. 

Last night (Tues) I done 1mg cjc-dac pre bed and had the most amazing sleep. I struggled to get up! I sweat a lot in my sleep too. I am on  a small dose of tren but have been on that weeks before this peps run and didn't do it before them. It could also be the high dosed zinc I take pre bed too. Either way they are having a fast and pronounced effect on my body.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 3, 2014)

Just tried something new. I am going the gym in a bit so just thought I would try my cjc-dac in the morning. I done that on my left side and hexarelin on the right. That has hit me hard... feeling like putting my legs up on my desk and chilling  I will be going the gym though!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 3, 2014)

I have felt good today. Although my lethargy has been bad. I struggled a lot in work today and it was a fairly easy day. I have to walk up steps quite a lot and they were torture. I had nothing in me and the morning dose would be the culprit. I did train hard in the gym pre work too but I always do that (didn't even train legs). The fatigue from these combo is no joke but apart from work I love the relaxed feeling. Plus the results are so amazing I will put up with it 

I will resume my pre bed dosing from now on


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 4, 2014)

From the studies I have read desensitization is possible with hexarelin. In numerous studies the gh response to hexarelin in humans becomes attenuated following long term usage. I am not planning to be on it for too long but just to help matters I had a day off from the hexarelin yesterday. I haven't injected today yet but will after this post.

I have to add though I had a strange thing happen before. But this has happened before peps on a few occasions in the last 6 months. It will be blood sugar and/or anxiety related... although 99% sure it is the latter. I feel that due to the effects I felt. Basically an odd feeling (anxious) and severe sweating and feeling very faint and shaking. I soaked through my hoodie in a matter of mins and the sweat was dripping off me. I was by subway so quickly went in and had a Tropicana, cookie and got a sandwich and felt better afterwards. It's a strange one as I hadn't had any caffeine earlier. The other times I have felt this it's after having too much caffeine as I am very sensitive to it. I missed my hormone shots (tren) last night so that may have contributed. Tren doesn't suit me at all but prami helps remarkably on it but missed my prami dose last night too.

Looking forward to taking my hexarelin now


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 6, 2014)

Gonna take 1mg cjc-dac and 66mcg hexarelin pre bed tonight. It's suppose to be 2moro but gonna bring it forward one day


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 7, 2014)

*Prolonged stimulation of growth hormone (GH) and insulin-like growth factor I secretion by CJC-1295, a long-acting analog of GH-releasing hormone, in healthy adults.*

AuthorsTeichman SL, et al. Show all Journal
J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2006 Mar;91(3):799-805. Epub 2005 Dec 13.

Affiliation
Abstract
CONTEXT: Therapeutic use of GHRH to enhance GH secretion is limited by its short duration of action.

OBJECTIVE: The objective of this study was to examine the pharmacokinetic profile, pharmacodynamic effects, and safety of CJC-1295, a long-acting GHRH analog.

DESIGN: The study design was two randomized, placebo-controlled, double-blind, ascending dose trials with durations of 28 and 49 d.

SETTING: The study was performed at two investigational sites.

PARTICIPANTS: Healthy subjects, ages 21-61 yr, were studied.

INTERVENTIONS: CJC-1295 or placebo was administered sc in one of four ascending single doses in the first study and in two or three weekly or biweekly doses in the second study.

MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: The main outcome measures were peak concentrations and area under the curve of GH and IGF-I; standard pharmacokinetic parameters were used for CJC-1295.

RESULTS: *After a single injection of CJC-1295, there were dose-dependent increases in mean plasma GH concentrations by 2- to 10-fold for 6 d or more and in mean plasma IGF-I concentrations by 1.5- to 3-fold for 9-11 d. The estimated half-life of CJC-1295 was 5.8-8.1 d. After multiple CJC-1295 doses, mean IGF-I levels remained above baseline for up to 28 d. No serious adverse reactions were reported.*

*CONCLUSIONS: Subcutaneous administration of CJC-1295 resulted in sustained, dose-dependent increases in GH and IGF-I levels in healthy adults and was safe and relatively well tolerated, particularly at doses of 30 or 60 microg/kg. There was evidence of a cumulative effect after multiple doses. These data support the potential utility of CJC-1295 as a therapeutic agent.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 7, 2014)

*Pulsatile secretion of growth hormone (GH) persists during continuous stimulation by CJC-1295, a long-acting GH-releasing hormone analog.*

Ionescu M1, Frohman LA.
Author information 


1Section of Endocrinology, Metabolism, and Diabetes, University of Illinois at Chicago, 1747 West Roosevelt Road, Room 517, Chicago, Illinois 60608, USA. 


Abstract

CONTEXT: 

Pulsatile GH secretion is considered important for many of the hormone's physiological effects. Short-term GHRH infusions enhance GH pulsatility and increase IGF-I, but the short GHRH half-life limits its therapeutic use. A synthetic GHRH analog (CJC-1295) that binds permanently to endogenous albumin after injection (half-life = 8 d) stimulates GH and IGF-I secretion in several animal species and in normal human subjects and enhances growth in rats.
OBJECTIVE: 

Our objective was to assess GH pulsatility after a single injection of CJC-1295 and determine which GH secretion parameters correlated to the increase in IGF-I production.
METHODS: 

GH pulsatility was assessed by 20-min blood sampling during an overnight 12-h period in healthy 20- to 40-yr-old men before and 1 wk after injection of either 60 or 90 microg/kg CJC-1295.
RESULTS: 

GH secretion was increased after CJC-1295 administration with preserved pulsatility. The frequency and magnitude of GH secretory pulses were unaltered. However, basal (trough) GH levels were markedly increased (7.5-fold; P < 0.0001) and contributed to an overall increase in GH secretion (mean GH levels, 46%; P < 0.01) and IGF-I levels (45%; P < 0.001). No significant differences were observed between the responses to the two drug doses. The IGF-I increases did not correlate with any parameters of GH secretion.
CONCLUSIONS: 

CJC-1295 increased trough and mean GH secretion and IGF-I production with preserved GH pulsatility. The marked enhancement of trough GH levels by continuous GHRH stimulation implicates the importance of this effect on increasing IGF-I. Long-acting GHRH preparations may have clinical utility in patients with intact pituitary GH secretory capability.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 8, 2014)

All my pep injs have been sub-q. But my last cjc-dac inj I done IM in my right bi-cep


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 10, 2014)

Things are going great. Not been the gym as much as I would have liked due to a muscle strain. But gonna hit it hard when I can.

 I am gonna do 1mg cjc-dac pre bed. I only could do hexarelin once today but will take a 2nd dose with my cjc-dac pre bed.

 No bad sides to report but I have had a bad headache (not for long) today but that probably due to something else. I recently added in 50mg winny and orals can sometimes do that to me. 

I almost forgot. Last night I took my biggest dose of hexarelin pre bed. It was approx. 70mcg. I had some mad dreams and I woke up and could barely make a fist with my right hand for about 5 mins.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 11, 2014)

I haven't been able to go the gym much recently. I was home so just got some quick pics done as not updated in awhile. I am fairly pleased with these pics as no pump and recently hasn't been the best. These peps I am on are giving me a great overall pump though even after just my attempted posing for 30 secs  The flash goes off randomly so some pics look different. I feel with my moderate aas use and the peps I am making great progress. Much better pics to come! Just adding I am 6ft 2 so it's hard to fill out


----------



## butthole69 (May 12, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have to add though I had a strange thing happen before. But this has happened before peps on a few occasions in the last 6 months. It will be blood sugar and/or anxiety related... although 99% sure it is the latter. I feel that due to the effects I felt. Basically an odd feeling (anxious) and severe sweating and feeling very faint and shaking. I soaked through my hoodie in a matter of mins and the sweat was dripping off me. I was by subway so quickly went in and had a Tropicana, cookie and got a sandwich and felt better afterwards. It's a strange one as I hadn't had any caffeine earlier. The other times I have felt this it's after having too much caffeine as I am very sensitive to it. I missed my hormone shots (tren) last night so that may have contributed. Tren doesn't suit me at all but prami helps remarkably on it but missed my prami dose last night too.
> 
> Looking forward to taking my hexarelin now




You should invest in a BG monitor. It sounds like you went hypo


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 13, 2014)

I had about 90mcg hexarelin left in my 1st vial so I took it all pre bed last night. I love the feeling it brings and I feel great now.

Gonna swop over and use 1 vial of GHRP-2 now at 100-150mcg 3 times daily. The CJC-DAC will remain at 2mg per week so just swopping the ghrp. After that vial I will go back to Hexarelin. I will report any difference I notice between the two.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 14, 2014)

I have used small doses of GHRP-2 and it hits hard. Today I didn't have much to eat pre training. Breakfast was cereal and a micellar casein shake. I trained abs, bi-ceps/forearms, quads and calves. I felt great after training but depleted and sore. 

Anyway I got in and had about 167mcg of ghrp-2 and fucking hell it hit me like a tonne of bricks. I felt instantly tired and relaxed so I sit down to chill for a bit. I could feel my eyes going... best feeling ever but just completely out of it. It almost felt like I was in a dream. I thought I was writing a text message and then realized I was just typing my fingers on the coach! About 30 mins later I got up and feel great now.

Just adding I mixed the 5mg GHRP-2 with 3ml bac water so 1ml= 1.666mg. I dosed 0.1ml today so about 167mcg.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 16, 2014)

Things are going well. The only downside is I am meant to be cutting and after the GHRP-2 shots I struggle to keep my appetite in control! Been having a few too many treats recently. Gonna do a pre bed dose now and have some cottage cheese and a shake


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 17, 2014)

It's Friday night so time to take 1mg cjc-dac, 167mcg GHRP-2, 300mcg MT2 and 0.3mg prami.

I am gonna wake up feeling like I hibernated over winter with numb hands, a massive Erection but a beautiful tan


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2014)

I started my Huperzine A the other day.  I am using 100mcg twice daily for now. I haven't really noticed any difference since starting it though.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 22, 2014)

Things have been going good. Although I had to cut back my GHRP-2 dose as 167mcg was too much. That brings me on to Huperzine A... it makes a massive difference and the effects have been building up through the days. When you take huperzine a approx. 1 hour before your GHRP dose it's effects are multiplied. It's been too much though. The other day I done 100mcg huperzine a then about 40 mins later injected 167mcg GHRP-2. I then done my injs and my hand was shaking so much I had to stop. The sweat was dripping off me and my legs felt heavy. Bad hypo situation so I ate pretty much everything in site. Afterwards I felt like I had been sedated (in a nice way) but no energy whatsoever.

Since that I have been using half of the dose so 83mcg per injection. I have been great on this dose but it still hits me hard. I get so lethargic post inj but feel good. After my leg workout yesterday and the GHRP-2 I am struggling to get up the stairs. Just had 2 cups of green tea with mushroom. I still haven't started my green tea powder but will do 2moro


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 22, 2014)

Last night I checked and I had 3 vials left so had only used 4 vials this entire time (4 weeks). Yesterday I also received my new order which included LR3  Anyway like I had planned to do I figured I will see what a slightly higher dose does to me at the end. So I injected the entire 2mg vial in one go. I had the most amazing sleep. Combined with the GHRP-2 and prami I woke up and my hands were completely numb. This to me definitely acts in correlation to gh release. The reason being whenever I up my dose or add something else in my hands are more numb the next day. 

Time for my 83mcg GHRP-2 and 0.3mg prami


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 24, 2014)

Friday  CJC-DAC time :love1:


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 25, 2014)

Quite an interesting thing I noticed today. Last night I was so tired etc so I decided to leave the cjc-dac and ghrp-2. I also wanted to see how I would feel with prami only (plus my daily aas injs). I should add cjc-dac is so long acting it is always in my system. Although I was pleasantly surprised because I woke up with severely numb hands. 

The most interesting thing was the fact I didn't sweat in the night. Literally 7 days in a row I have soaked my bed sheets so bad I have had to wash them everyday. I thought that the sweating would mainly be due to the tren building up in my system and the prami too. But it looks like it is the GHRP-2. I notice I sweat more in the day when on it so I feel confident stating that is the cause. Tonight I will do my 2mg cjc-dac and GHRP-2 and prami and will report back if there is a difference 2moro.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 26, 2014)

I have played about with the huperzine a alittle and I have noticed the GHRP hits me much harder when I dose the H about 1 hour before my GHRP shot. If guys are taking huperzine throughout the day you wouldn't have to worry due to it's half life. But I am only dosing it twice daily so want to get the most out of each dose I have to add I am really liking huerzine a and think it is a great supplement regardless of it's gh boosting effects. Next time I will get 200mcg tabs and dose them 2-3 times daily.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 26, 2014)

*Huperzine A ameliorates damage induced by acute myocardial infarction in rats through antioxidant, anti-apoptotic and anti-inflammatory mechanisms.*

Sui X1, Gao C.

Abstract

Huperzine A (HupA), an alkaloid used in traditional Chinese medicine and isolated from Huperzia serrata, has been shown to possess diverse biological activities. The present study was undertaken to evaluate the cardioprotective potential of HupA in myocardial ischemic damage using a rat model of acute myocardial infarction. HupA significantly diminished the infarct size and inhibited the activities of myocardial enzymes, including creatine kinase (CK), the MB isoenzyme of creatine kinase (CK-MB), lactate dehydrogenase (LDH) and cardiac troponin T (cTnT). A significantly reduced activity of malondialdehyde (MDA) and elevated activities of superoxide dismutase (SOD), of the non-enzymatic scavenger enzyme, glutathione (GSH), as well as of glutathione peroxidase (GSH-PX) were found in the HupA-treated groups. Furthermore, decreased protein levels of caspase-3 and Bax, and increased levels of Bcl-2 were observed in the infarcted hearts of the rats treated with various concentrations of HupA. In addition, treatment with HupA markedly inhibited the expression of the nuclear factor-κB (NF-κB) subunit p65, tumor necrosis factor-α (TNF-α) and interleukin-1β (IL-1β). These findings suggest that the cardioprotective potential of HupA is associated with its antioxidant, anti-apoptotic and anti-inflammatory properties in acute myocardial infarction in rats.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 27, 2014)

It's a crazy I have not gained lots of weight/fat with my diet over the last 2 weeks. I have had some big meals and lots of them. I am getting leaner so now I am gonna follow a diet plan I expect big changes. It's mad having lots of gh in your system makes it very hard to gain fat. As I have a very fast metabolism it is pretty impossible for me to get fat on this stack and trust me I have tried. Things are going great and with my new additions they can only get better


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2014)

I haven't even started my diet and been eating alsorts. But these peps really are melting fat off me. Considering the calories I consume I think my results have been incredible so far. I start a diet plan in a few days (waiting on meat to be delivered) and have just started clen so I am excited to see the progress I can make in the next few months. I am not bothered about being big for now but once I get ripped I will be hitting it hard and blowing up 

I haven't shaved and not pumped but was getting a wash before and thought I look half decent so got some quick pics taken. I am pleased with the changes I have made since starting these peps  My cam is crap so most didn't turn out 




image free hosting




images




post image online


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 30, 2014)

I used my last vial of cjc dac on Tues  I have had a little break from the ghrp-2 the last few days too. I still get very tired throughout the day but have noticed a little more energy. My plan now is to start cjc no dac and ghrp-2 in the next few days  I will also add in LR3 in about 2 weeks


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 30, 2014)

I meant start cjc no dac and hexarelin above. I am finishing off my GHRP-2 vial today and will start Hexarelin on Monday. I will rotate back to GHRP-2 once my next hexarelin vial is used. I like rotating GHRP's.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of updates recently. I will carry on as normal now. Things have been good. I have been training hard. I wasn't overwhelmed with the LR3 but the other day I took a lot more and felt a big difference. I wasn't planning to take so much it just sort of happened. I was pumped up for my workout as I had been out the gym for a few days. I injected my quads then I thought I will do my delts too then with the thought of I will train calves at the end I done them too. I must have done over 300mcg in the one go in multiple areas. I felt that hit me strong and I ended up having an amazing workout. But on the whole I am not overwhelmed with it but it has definitely added to fullness.

I have been using letro each night at about 2.5mg and that is going well. I love the way the clen makes me feel... I haven't gone over about 80mcg though. The clen gives me a great boost and I can tell it is doing a lot of good. I have only been doing 1 shot of cjc no dac and hexarelin and do that pre bed at a high dose. I am having some of the most incredible dreams ever using that combo.

Lastly the LGD-4033. I wasn't too sure at first but it has built up and I am loving it now. Obviously I also added the LR3 so I can't pinpoint everything but I have only used the LR3 3-4 days so I have a fair idea of what is doing what. The LGD is keeping me full and is definitely helping me build muscle. It has increased my strength and that is certain as my strength has literally been stagnant for about 2 years. It's subtle in many ways but highly effective and I am enjoying it. I recommend this one a lot. It's the first SARM I have used and I am very impressed. I am using about 5mg but plan to up that slowly. I upped it a lot one day but felt sick so will do it more gradually in the future.

Here are some pics. They haven't turned out well but I am definitely a lot fuller even at 3am just after a shave and shower.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 24, 2014)

My last post was meant to go in my new log. This is my old log. I got mixed up. I see my new one has been moved to the log section so that's probably why. Ignore this thread as it is old now. Thanks


----------

